# dialysis



## neilrudd (Aug 23, 2013)

hi everybody just joined as I am contemplating retiring to Spain in a couple of years when Iwill be 65 years My problem is that I need kidney dialysis and wonder how I will get on ? Iwould appreciate any advice


----------



## gill556 (Dec 23, 2010)

I can't help with any specific details and I would think it would depend on which area you move to. I was at the dialysis unit in Torrevieja hospital yesterday with a friend and like all other medical treatment it was first class.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

neilrudd said:


> hi everybody just joined as I am contemplating retiring to Spain in a couple of years when Iwill be 65 years My problem is that I need kidney dialysis and wonder how I will get on ? Iwould appreciate any advice


:welcome:

if you are receiving a state pension from the UK, you will, under current rules, be entitled to full state healthcare here, which would of course include dialysis 

be prepared though, for the doctors here to want to do all the tests again themselves!!


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

If you decide to live in Spain when you retire you may have to wait till all the S1 details are switched to the Spanish Health System and SIP card, don't worry this is only a bit of Spanish red tape!, which in some areas is not immediate. HOWEVER, with an EHIC you are covered for Dialysis, but it seems to need some pre-arranging. 
EHIC - European Health Insurance Card (Formerly E111)
this link should help, I think you have to let UK dialysis people know where you are going to live, then they should be able to find the nearest Spanish state health hospital with dialysis facilities.
I had to look into these possibilities when my mum stayed a few weeks at Christmas. 
Hopefully someone with direct experience of the same problem may come online, and be able to give you more information. Good luck


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

neilrudd said:


> hi everybody just joined as I am contemplating retiring to Spain in a couple of years when Iwill be 65 years My problem is that I need kidney dialysis and wonder how I will get on ? Iwould appreciate any advice


When a friend who is on peritoneal dialysis stayed, she contacted her renal unit beforehand, and the boxes of fluid and accessories were delivered before she arrived, from the centre in Valencia. There was a mistake in the type of fluids, but they corrected it with no problem.


----------



## neilrudd (Aug 23, 2013)

many tanks Neil


----------

